# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting!



## Dave|Xoxide

DISCLAIMER

*While every endeavor is made to provide reliable, useful advice on this forum, not every dog, rescue, or rescue situation is the same.*

One purpose of this forum is to encourage you to form an alliance with a rescuer. Forming a team to obtain information on the part of both parties will enhance the likelihood of a successful relationship. Use this forum as a resource and not the sole basis for finding your forever dog. Please independently verify all information contained in posts. *We cannot vouch for ANY of the medical, behavioral, or temperament status of any dog listed; follow any suggestions at your own risk.* We have no way to verify every claim made on this forum. It is the forum readers' responsibility to check out any information.

Please note that the forum owner takes no responsibility for the posts of others - which may or may not contain legitimate information/advice/comments.


Dogforums.com is a very rescue-friendly forum and we encourage people to use this section to give dogs needing homes exposure. However, we also ask the following rules are respected:


 Please only post dogs that you can vouch for. This means you must be a volunteer with a LEGITIMATE, ESTABLISHED, NON-PROFIT Rescue and have a link to the rescue group posted in the listing. The non-profit status of rescue groups posted on the forum will be verified.
 Owner surrender listings are not allowed.
 Negative posts about rescue people or organizations without irrefutable proof may not be posted.
 Do Not Adopt (DNA) lists are not allowed, as we have no way of determining their accuracy.
 PETFINDER listings are not allowed.

*THESE RULES WILL BE STRICTLY ENFORCED. ABUSE OF THESE RULES WILL RESULT IN SUSPENSION OR BANNING.*

We will allow:

 Discussion of transport.
 We are also allowing people to ask about rescues for dogs in kill shelters, no listings may be made, but you may let us know where the dog is by listing the shelter website or contact information. We are always glad to direct you to the nearest appropriate rescue.
 Success stories.

An example of an appropriate rescue post would be as follows:



> Picture of the dog
> 
> *Breed:* Lab mix
> *Age:* 3 years old
> *Sex/neuter/spay:* male/neutered
> *Comments:* surrendered due to move, good with kids, cats, and other dogs, needs fenced yard, needs active owner, housetrained, crate trained
> 
> *Location:* Lange Foundation (EXAMPLE)
> http://www.langefoundation.com/
> Los Angeles, CA
> (310) 473-5585
> *Contact:* Andrew Smith


----------



## cshellenberger

*OWNER SURRENDERS OF ANY KIND ARE NOT ALLOWED*

This means Craigslist ads, newspaper ads as well as posts to sell Puppies or adult dogs. It also means the PRIVATE REHOMING OF DOGS OR PUPPIES.

Any such post will be promptly removed and the poster appropriately penalized up to and including a permanent ban.


----------



## RonE

A reminder, yet again, that owner surrenders are not allowed here. It doesn't matter if you are the owner or posting on another owner's behalf.

Many of the posts appearing on the Dog Rescue Forum would be better suited to another area and some are not suitable for posting anywhere on dogforums.


----------

